# Dick Staal Book



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone order the English version of Dick Staal's puppy to police service dog book going through the company Drukkerij van Esch using paypal ? If so what was the delivery time ? Ordered the book beginning of May and yet to recieve it or get a respond from the company on delivery time. Thanks


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I had trouble ordering it bounced my credit card!!! I want to follow this thread as I 'm interested in it also. Sure wish the dollar was stronger, yuk!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I had a dog guy pick me up a copy in Holland. I don't know anyone who ordered one online and got one, but interested from this thread to find out as I know some people looking to buy the book.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I think it takes awhile because it is sent standard post. I received one through the mail it took about 6 weeks.


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

I ordered it and paid via paypal.
They let me know they'd received my order and sent me a note when it shipped.
Took around 4 weeks to get here.

Maybe try contacting them again and verify your order went through ok. 
I presume you've checked your paypal account to see that the payment went through ?
Though given the shipping time it ( 4 to 6 weeks from those of us that ordered off the site ) it's still on the early side for it to be arriving.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> I think it takes awhile because it is sent standard post. I received one through the mail it took about 6 weeks.


You should take orders and sell them for a profit when you come home


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

If anyone has it and I can "buy it" from you while mine arrives, I'd be forever grateful. Got 10 puppies on the ground.


----------



## Charles Lerner (Sep 6, 2009)

I ordered 3, paid with paypal and got them in a week and a half. No problems. This was a couple of months ago.


----------



## Fokke Krottje (Apr 12, 2011)

Rick Cadez Jr. said:


> Anyone order the English version of Dick Staal's puppy to police service dog book going through the company Drukkerij van Esch using paypal ? If so what was the delivery time ? Ordered the book beginning of May and yet to recieve it or get a respond from the company on delivery time. Thanks



Hi Rick and all others,

I gues , that the best way is to go and click www.dickstaal.com

Ther's all the info in englisch.

I know Dick personal and his knowledge / book is inpressiv.
succes,greetz,
Fokke Krottje
www.fokrohof.nl


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

Update on the Dick Staal Book. I just recieved it in the mail today. From order to delivery it took 4 weeks. Cant wait to read it.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Just as update- I think I have convinced Dick to make his book downloadable--either through kindle or another way. Lets see how it goes for him. Will definitely speed up the process.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> Just as update- I think I have convinced Dick to make his book downloadable--either through kindle or another way. Lets see how it goes for him. Will definitely speed up the process.


That is super smart. It is not super long or complex, I think it would lend itself well to being read online.


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

So after searching this topic and finding this thread I guess I need not ask. I ordered the book through Paypal back on July 25th. I received the payment conformation email but no shipping details. So everyone has been waiting about a month??


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Went on the site and got confirmation that they had received my order 3 days after and 1 week after that received it at home. So total time from placing the order to reception 10 days.
Mike


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Went on the site and got confirmation that they had received my order 3 days after and 1 week after that received it at home. So total time from placing the order to reception 10 days.
> Mike


Thats about how long it took me as well


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

I sent two email to the address on the website [email protected] it was with no response. Does anyone have a different way to make inquiry??


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I would bet you will get the book before labor day.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Brian McQuain said:


> Thats about how long it took me as well


I placed my order on 8/5, got a shipment confirmation email on 8/19. Hope to get it this week - travelling to WV to pick up our Logan Haus pup on Saturday and this be great reading material on the way.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just tried to order the book off Dick's site.
I clicked on America for where I live but it's all still in Dutch. 
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just tried to order the book off Dick's site.
> I clicked on America for where I live but it's all still in Dutch.
> What am I doing wrong?


i see the problem send me a pm and Ihelp you

Jan


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

will fernandez said:


> Just as update- I think I have convinced Dick to make his book downloadable--either through kindle or another way. Lets see how it goes for him. Will definitely speed up the process.


Hey Will,
Be sure & post that if/when that happens. Great suggestion & thanks!


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Our book arrived yesterday evening. Took around the estimated time of 30 days. Ordered on 8/5, received an email on 8/19 that the book had shipped, received on 9/1.

Nice book, looking forward to diving into the book. I've heard a lot of Dick's puppy development and can't wait to implement his stuff with our new pup.


----------

